# Kia a Lila - Frisbee Action [PICS]



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We took couple of action shots of Kia and Lila in the park today.
Enjoy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Absolutly love,this set of pictures!.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow those guys were really catching some air today. Great shots of your two beauties flying through the air with the greatest of ease.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow can they fly! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great outing..... they do get some serious height !!!! Penny is our only one interested in frisbee catching... she's a complete addict.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow! Actions shots is an understatement! I just can't believe how high they were jumping!. They are just beautiful pups, Joe. They looked as though they were having the best time. You must be very proud of them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like a fun day


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

bloomin eck Joe, they're some incredible shots. cant believe how high your girls can jump, that first one is amazing !!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah, Lila (blond golden) likes to jump whenever she can, you can probably tell by some of the pictures. 
She loves it and it's the best game I can come up with to make her happy. 
Kia (her mom - red/brown) is different, she was never much into jumping, she is more into running and retrieving ball or stick, typical Golden.
Anyways, we had a great time with them and finally some nice weather outside.
On that second last photo, you can see them enjoying the day. I love to see them smiling like that together.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

OUTSTANDING pictures, Joe! What acrobats! Lila is getting incredible air!
Thanks for posting these pics, they absolutely bring a grin to my face!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are gorgeous. How old are they now? What awesome pics! Love the bench one where momma dog is jumping over!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those girls are getting some air. And so pretty too while doing it. I love that shot of them laying in the grass together and smiling. Mine just dont care for the frisbee.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow Joe Lila sure can jump and loves the frisbee, wish mine liked the frisbee, not interested at all. Great photos Joe and love the one of Kia and Lila smiling together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pictures! Hobbes is almost six months, and the other day I brought out a frisbee- he was uninterested. Perhaps it was because it was also a playdate with his sister, so he was distracted!

Just wondering though, did you teach frisbee-catching? Or is it just natural?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you install invisible wings on them?LOL


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are some high jumps and great action shots!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hobbes said:


> Great pictures! Hobbes is almost six months, and the other day I brought out a frisbee- he was uninterested. Perhaps it was because it was also a playdate with his sister, so he was distracted!
> 
> Just wondering though, did you teach frisbee-catching? Or is it just natural?


 
While for Lila it is completely natural, for Kia it's becoming less and less interesting.
Mostly because Lila usually gets it first (younger/faster) 
Anyhow, I think you can teach your golden(s) easily, as it's pretty much the same as running after ball. 
They'll run after it and eventually try to catch it in mid-air.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am convinced that Lila's feet rarely touch the ground!! Great pics Joe.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow - those girls can fly!

ok - stupid question - are these the same two girls at the top of the forum page ?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe how high Lila can jump! WOW!

Those are great pics Joe!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures! Boy can Lila jump!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Blimey - what do you feed them on - Kangaroo Meat??? They look as if they are having a great time, and as for the last pic, why is when walking two dogs and you come to an object one has to go one way and the other one the other way???


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice shots!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful shot's, that girl can jump!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Joe
Those pics are totally awesome.
I so can't wait to do that.

Right now I am happy to get the odd retrieval..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazing photos!! That is some height that Lila can achieve!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

goldensmum said:


> ...and as for the last pic, why is when walking two dogs and you come to an object one has to go one way and the other one the other way???


That last photo was staged , but it is exactly why I posted it... because when they were younger thy always let me to figured out the way around the tree 
But now, I rarely ever have that problem, Kia avoids the object and comes on my side and Lila is getting some brains and for good year or two now, she actually always checks where I'm going and then comes right to my side to avoid the object with me.


----------

